# Was kommt nach dem 24er - bis 1000€ - Haro?



## hirschy (30. März 2020)

Moin,
unser zweiter (gleich 7 Jahre) fährt mittlerweile auch gern auf dem 24er (Cannondale Trail) von unserem großen (wird 9J. - ca. 135cm), kann das aber natürlich erst übernehmen, wenn der auch was neues da hat.

Dementsprechend bin ich auf der Suche nach nem Rad für:

Singetrails im Wald - Touren um 30km, 500-800hm
ab und an Bikepark im Harz
Flowtrail und Dirtjumps im Bikepark Bad Salzdethfurth um die Ecke

Bislang hab ich immer gebraucht ´n Schnapper gemacht und beobachte jetzt auch schon ne Weile eBay-Kleinanzeigen als auch den Bikemarkt. Eigentlich hätte ich gerne ´n leichtes, gebrauchtes 26er Fully gehabt, so richtig was feines hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Die Gebrauchtpreise sind teilweise auch einfach absurd (z.B. Giant Trance 2 - 2014 - 1400€).
Hardtail würde prinzipiell auch gehen; ist halt ´n Wunsch, dass er auch gern ´n Fully hätte... 

Ich wurde letztens auf den Ausverkauf bei Haro hingewiesen und da gibt´s das
Fully  https://www.harobikes.de/shift-r7-lt/   in Gr. 14,5
für 875€. Ist ´n 2017er Modell, aber was soll´s. Ausstattung klingt für´s Geld gar nicht so schlecht. Das R9 LT hab ich mal im Test gesehen, kommt ganz ok weg, ist aber halt schwer.
Wie immer gibt´s leicht und top ausgestattet nicht für umme und so bin ich auf der Suche nach nem Preisleistungssieger für bis zu 1000€ . Mehr wollte ich für´n Rad für´n 9jährigen nicht ausgeben.

Paar Meinungen zum Haro und Alternativvorschläge (natürlich auch gebraucht) wären klasse!


----------



## hirschy (31. März 2020)

Haro ist ausverkauft, damit ist das Thema schon mal erledigt.

Gestoßen bin ich noch auf das Trek Fuel Ex Jr was gebraucht unter 1000€ zu bekommen ist.

Auf https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/bicycles hab ich noch ne Menge Anregungen zu aktuellen Hardtails gefunden.

Ein paar Vorschläge zu alten 26er Fullies wären noch super. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashtest212 (31. März 2020)

bei fullys nach damenmodellen suchen, je nach hersteller gibts die ab 37/35-xs statt ab 41 cm-s; aber die karre kannst dir später an die wand nageln.sowas bekommst ja nie vernünftig abgestossen-im umkehrschlussdeine chance günstig was gebraucht  zu ergattern
vll mal überlegen statt fully hardtail starrgabel plusreifen, aber das gibt sicher mecker von kind


----------



## Schnegge (31. März 2020)

Bei dem Einsatzgebiet (z.B. Dirt) ist ein Hardtail gar nicht verkehrt. Meiner ist erst vor ein paar Wochen mit 11 1/2 auf ein Fully umgestiegen. Bis dahin hatte er ein Enduro-Stahlhardtail mit rund 12.5 kg für so ziemlich das gleiche Einsatzgebiet. Für die Fahrtechnik war das definitiv die richtige Entscheidung. Ich empfehle nach einem Hardtail mit Trailgeometrie zu schauen. Da gibt es mittlerweile doch einiges auf dem Markt. Direkt Kindgerecht wäre wohl das Islabike Creig nur gibt es das wohl z.Z. Viren bedingt nicht. Ansonsten wäre noch das Commencal Meta Junior ein guter Kandidat (halt etwas schwerer, dafür aber robuster, bessere Komponenten aber auch wohl noch einen Tick zu gross) oder ein Vitus Nucelus 27 Womens, das gibt es z.B auch in xs für wenig Geld, hat eine echt gute Geo aber leider gibt es das nicht mit vernünftiger Ausstattung....


----------



## crashtest212 (31. März 2020)

forum durchsuchen...solche threads wie deinen wirds zu hauf geben


----------



## hirschy (31. März 2020)

@Schnegge: Danke für die Anregungen.

Ist mir bewusst, dass es schon ein paar Threads gibt, bezüglich des Haro hab ich aber nichts gefunden. Ist jetzt aber erledigt.
Durch die Seite Kinderfahrradradfinder bin ich auf ein paar schöne Kandidaten gestoßen. Denke es wird nochmal ein Hardtail, bevor ich Stunden mit der Suche nach nem adäquaten gebrauchten 26er Fully verbringe. Lagerwartung und Teileverfügbarkeit etc. schreckt mich bei gebrauchten Fullys auch eher ab (vielleicht unbegründet)... Mit drei Kindern ist ja nicht sooo viel Zeit über...

Das Meta ist natürlich todschick und würde gut zu meinem Meta HT passen, ist aber schon über dem Budget.
Meta HT Junior 2019 - 13,5kg - 1199€








						Warenkorb
					





					www.commencal-store.de
				








Das Creig sieht auch echt top aus, ist aber, wie schon geschrieben, momentan in D nicht verfügbar:
Creig 26 - ca. 11kg - 999€








						German site message | Islabikes
					

| Islabikes




					www.islabikes.de
				








Folgende Modelle werd ich meinen Söhnen heute mal vorlegen:

Frog 69 - 26 Zoll - 11,4kg - 725€





						Frog Frog MTB 69 2023 Diamant in 26 Zoll bestellen | Fahrrad XXL
					

Frog Frog MTB 69 2023 Diamant in 26 Zoll kaufen bei Fahrrad XXL ☝ Vollständig vormontiert ✅ Finde hier ein Kinderfahrrad!



					www.fahrrad-xxl.de
				







Nukeproof Cub Scout 26 - 12,1kg - 749€





						Cub-Scout 26 Sport Kids Bike (2020)
					

Bestellen Sie Ihre Nukeproof Cub Scout 26 Sport Kinderfahrrad (2020) - Kinder- & Jugendräder bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de
				







Eightshot X-Coady 275 Disc, 27,5er, 11,6kg -720€   -  echt cool, dass Puky sich in ne andere Richtung entwickelt...








						Eightshot X-COADY 275 Disc 2020 | Markenräder & Zubehör günstig kaufen | Lucky Bike
					

Eightshot X-COADY 275 Disc 2020 - Das mit Scheibenbremsen, Federgabel und Deore Schaltwerk ausgestattete X-Coady 275 Disc ist ein waschechtes MTB für offroadbegeisterte Kids. Eightshot bietet mit dem




					www.lucky-bike.de
				



noch schöner in schwarz: https://www.bikearena-bender.de/produkt/eightshot-x-coady275disc-7009?sku=7009_PUKY





Vitus Nucleus 26 - 12,5kg - 560€





						Vitus Nucleus 26 Jugendfahrrad 2020 | Chain Reaction
					

Vitus Nucleus 26 Jugendfahrrad 2020 - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				







NS Bikes Clash - 26 - Gewicht 13,9kg - 799€








						Clash 26 Zoll Funbike - Black Splash
					

Das Clash richtet sich an die jüngeren Fahrer unter uns und ist das perfekte Allround-Bike. Alltag, Trail, Dirtjump - dieses Rad macht alles mit. Wir empfehlen vor Fahrtantritt eine fachgerechte Endmontage. Rahmen: NS Bikes...




					www.bike-mailorder.de
				








Ich würde Preisleistungstechnisch und optisch zum Vitus tendieren...


----------



## crashtest212 (31. März 2020)

wenn dann nur luftgabel kaufen, kinder sind zu leicht  für stahlfeder-elastomer---ausser du fummelst da am innenleben rum----, wegen sitzposition ausserdem zu wenig gewicht aufm lenker; als nächstes kommt dann der aufwand zu üben dass die gabel mal wegtaucht +scheibenbremse vorne;


----------



## Schnegge (31. März 2020)

Das Frog und Eighshots würde ich raus nehmen wegen zu steilem Lenkwinkel für Park. Das Frog hat 71 und bei eightshots sind die wahrscheinlich pukymässig zu blöd den richtig zu messen. Der Soll angeblich 69° haben. Optisch sieht der Rahmen aber nach Fronttschaden aus. Der Winkel ist definitiv über 70°...
Das ns ist ist mit dem 405er Sitzrohr wohl zu gross...


----------



## hirschy (31. März 2020)

Was sagst zum Vitus?


----------



## crashtest212 (31. März 2020)

hirschy schrieb:


> Was sagst zum Vitus?


übersetzung 30 36--0,83.....da musst was machen


----------



## FreeriderMuc (31. März 2020)

super Fragestellung! Stehe gerade vor der gleichen Frage. Einsatzzweck ist bei uns der gleiche, sowohl Touren wie auch Single Trail aber auch Bikepark und Dirtjumps.

Jetzt wird ein 24er Pepper bikes gefahren, aber der Lenker ist zu schmal und die kettenlinie so unglücklich das diese immer wieder abspringt. Aber bei dem Tretlager bekommt man auch kaum was anderes montiert. Hab schon diverse Kettenführungen getestet.

würde auch auf ein 26er Hardtail mit flachem Lenkwinkel schielen. Gewichte von den oben genannten kommen mir aber recht hoch vor, das jetzige 24er mit RST Federgabel wiegt fahrfertig 10.6kg. Das Töchterchen fährt ein 24s Kubikes mit 9.1kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirschy (31. März 2020)

hirschy schrieb:


> Was sagst zum Vitus?


ich meinte @Schnegge ?
@crashtest212: Wo sollte das Problem sein, dass ´n 9 jähriger lernt mit ner Federgabel und ner Scheibenbremse klarzukommen? Die begreifen deutlich schneller als´n Erwachsener (und heilen auch schneller ?).
Was soll mit der Übersetzung nicht stimmen? Bandbreite entspricht na klar keiner Eagle, ein ganz kurzer Gang und ein ganz langer fehlt, aber das kompensiert der schon... bzw. im Notfall dürfte doch auch ein 28t-Kettenblatt erhältlich sein, oder?!


----------



## Schnegge (1. April 2020)

Das Vitus ist für den Preis ok. Die Ausstattung ist natürllich nicht so dolle bei dem Preis und die Gabel kann ich nicht einschätzen. Die 160er Kurbel ist auch etwas lang. Das ganze ist aber sicherlich eine gute Basis. Bei dem Preis bleibt ja auch noch was Geld für das Tuning über. Das Sattelrohr ist mit 356 mm auch eher lang. Da würde ich mal messen, ob das überhaupt schon passt...

Am besten gefällt mir aber das Meta... (etwas) kürzere Kurbel, mehr Federweg, mehr Bandbreite bei der Übertsetzung, absenkbare Sattelstütze... aber kostet auch das doppelte.

Bzgl. Übersetzung muss ich @crashtest212 recht geben... Wobei die Laufradgrösse kein unwichtiger Faktor bei der Bewertung der Übersetzung ist. Am besten schaust du mal auf Ritzelrechner.de was er jetzt hat und vergleichst mit den jeweiligen Modellen... dann bekommst du schon mal einen Überblick, bei welchem Modellen noch Antriebstuning ansteht...
Bzgl. Beherrschbarkeit von Federgabel und Scheibenbremse mach ich mir auch keine Sorgen... so sieht das z.Z  bei meinem 8 jährigen aus (der bekommt übrigens in kürze das Enduro-Hardtail vom grossen)


----------



## crashtest212 (1. April 2020)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bik...leiner-gesucht-schau-hier-rein.743691/page-40


----------



## crashtest212 (1. April 2020)

FreeriderMuc schrieb:


> super Fragestellung! Stehe gerade vor der gleichen Frage. Einsatzzweck ist bei uns der gleiche, sowohl Touren wie auch Single Trail aber auch Bikepark und Dirtjumps.
> 
> Jetzt wird ein 24er Pepper bikes gefahren, aber der Lenker ist zu schmal und die kettenlinie so unglücklich das diese immer wieder abspringt. Aber bei dem Tretlager bekommt man auch kaum was anderes montiert. Hab schon diverse Kettenführungen getestet.
> 
> würde auch auf ein 26er Hardtail mit flachem Lenkwinkel schielen. Gewichte von den oben genannten kommen mir aber recht hoch vor, das jetzige 24er mit RST Federgabel wiegt fahrfertig 10.6kg. Das Töchterchen fährt ein 24s Kubikes mit 9.1kg.


im bikepark kann er dann vll nich gut beschleunigen und auf tour macht er die nähmaschine....aber 2fach kurbel is auch nix fürs grobe bei kids


----------



## hirschy (1. April 2020)

Hab die Übersetzungen in Ritzelrechner mal eingegeben.
Mein Meta HT 29 mit NX Eagle:



Mein Trek Remedy 8 mit GX Eagle:



Das Vitus26: Die einzelnen Abstufungen stimmen nicht. Geht nur ums größte und kleinste Ritzel.




Prinzipiell läuft´s ähnlich wie mein Meta mit NX Eagle ohne größtes und kleinstes Ritzel und damit käme ich auch ganz gut durchs Leben.

Ich hab das Vitus 26 gestern abend noch bei wiggle für 550€ bestellt, nachdem der Preis bei crc auf 590€ geklettert ist.
Für den Preis macht man bestimmt nicht so viel verkehrt. Mein großer ist damals mit 5 Jahren auch in Willingen die Freeride auf nem Cube in 20 Zoll mit Spaß runtergefahren, hat mit dem 24er Cannondale mit 3x7 ordentlich Kilometer abgerissen und ist die letzten Tage die ganze Zeit auf nem BMX unterwegs ohne zu meckern. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass auch das Vitus Begeisterung wecken und er ordentlich Spaß damit haben wird! (auch wenn es nicht perfekt ist!)

Vielen Dank für die Beratung, ich sag Bescheid wenn´s da ist!


----------



## Schnegge (1. April 2020)

Viel Spass damit... ich nutze übrigens immer diesen Ritzelrechner. Finde den deutlich besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirschy (1. April 2020)

Hab ich auch probiert, das Ergebnis ist aber nur oben ersichtlich und zum schätzen? Genaue Werte hab ich in der Kürze nicht gefunden


----------



## FreeriderMuc (1. April 2020)

Mir sagt momentan das nukeproof am meisten zu. Tlw. wird ja das hohe Gewicht bemängelt, ein Kubikes mit Federgabel wiegt aber auch fast 11kg und hat keine DH Reifen montiert. 

Das Race nukeproof für 999 EUR hat dann schon eine echt bergtaugliche Kassette, aber scheinbar fast überall ausverkauft. Und auch keine Kettenführung...


----------



## crashtest212 (1. April 2020)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...o-groesse-xs-26-zoll-2016/1360291073-217-5520

oder so ähnlich


----------



## FreeriderMuc (1. April 2020)

Oder doch nochmal ein 24er? Er ist 1,40. Innenbeinlänge 65cm:









						Kinderfahrrad kaufen bei bike-components
					

Die besten Kinderfahrräder in einem Shop ➽ Early Rider ✅ MTBs ✅ Kokua ✅ Kompetenter Service - Dein Bike braucht das!




					www.bike-components.de
				




Gewicht sieht ja ganz gut aus, Lenkwinkel konnte ich bisher nicht finden. Aufnahme für Kettenführung auch nicht.


----------



## FreeriderMuc (1. April 2020)

crashtest212 schrieb:


> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...o-groesse-xs-26-zoll-2016/1360291073-217-5520
> 
> oder so ähnlich



denke ein Fully ist echt nicht nötig...


----------



## Schnegge (1. April 2020)

Ich denke das Earlyrider wird in kürze schon zu klein sein. Bei 1.40 würde ich schon nach 26 bzw. 27.5 schauen. Das oben verlinkte Tyee hat mit 395 schon ein eher langes Sitzrohr. Könnte bei 1.40 gerde so mit 'ner normalen Stütze passen. Für 1.30, wie in der Anzeige angegeben, passt das bike mit dem Sitzrohr und der Kurbel (gx gibt es meines Wissens nach erst ab 165mm) definitiv nicht. Auch finde ich es etwas suspekt in einen 160 mm Rahmen kleine Laufräder und ein 140 Gabel zu verbauen. Schon sehr suspekt das Gerät...


----------



## crashtest212 (2. April 2020)

nur so als seitenhieb gedacht, aber immerhin ein anhaltspunkt was es so gibt


----------



## FreeriderMuc (2. April 2020)

Ich denke das Nukeproof wird es werden. Die 10fach Schaltung mit 11-42er Kassette lässt sich ja durch Tausch Trigger, Schaltwerk und Kassette nachrüsten, oder? Das für 999EUR hat die verbaut, ist aber überall ausverkauft.


----------



## crashtest212 (2. April 2020)

10er kette auf 9er kettenblatt  geht, freilauf auch kein schraubkranz, alles gut


----------



## hirschy (2. April 2020)

Das Nukeproof find ich auch echt schick! Vorteil auch gegenüber dem Vitus: Steckachsen, breitere Laufräder, 27,5er Gabel -> kannste auch noch´n Mullet draus machen! 
Stell mal bitte ´n Foto rein wenn´s da ist und schreib paar Erfahrungen!
Schönes Video von Nukeproof:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeriderMuc (2. April 2020)

Gerade bestellt! Werde berichten.


----------



## hirschy (2. April 2020)

hirschy schrieb:


> Hab ich auch probiert, das Ergebnis ist aber nur oben ersichtlich und zum schätzen? Genaue Werte hab ich in der Kürze nicht gefunden


Nochmal probiert und gefunden. Der Vollständigkeit halber:


----------



## hirschy (11. April 2020)

Unverhofft kommt oft und nachdem wir uns schon auf die Ankunft des Paketes von wiggle freuten, kam auf einmal ein Angebot über eBay Kleinanzeigen rein: Trek Fuel Ex jr zur Hälfte des normalen Gebrauchtpreises, 45 Minuten entfernt von uns. Angeschrieben, nächsten Tag hin und sehr vermackeltes Rad angetroffen. Sagte, dass ich es für'n 100er weniger als angeboten mitnehmen würde, eingeschlagen und eingeladen.
Haben das Rad den nächsten Tag etwas gehegt und gepflegt und Sohnemann ist begeistert. Kürzerer Vorbau und etwas breiterer Lenker kamen noch dran (fiel ihm tatsächlich auf, dass es komisch lenkt) und gut ist erstmal.
Erste Touren haben wir hinter uns, gibt ihm ne Menge Selbstvertrauen, fährt jetzt echt steile Stücke, trampelt tapfer hoch - hat Spaß! Zweck erfüllt!










Das Vitus kam Donnerstag auch noch. Hab's aus der Kiste gezogen und kurz angeguckt. Sieht echt klasse aus und mir blutet's Herz, es wieder zurück schicken zu müssen. 






Aber zwei Räder in der Preisklasse braucht's jetzt wohl noch nicht...?


----------



## crashtest212 (11. April 2020)

landung''''BBWWOAHHhmmmpff""""


----------

